# Can bully's jump a fence.



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 4 1/2 feet fence in my front yard.and in my back yard is 8 feet do I have to worry about him jumping the front fence. the back yard is huge
I can box off huge space so he can run in the summer and stuff.
Another thing I did not think about.lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, and you may even have to worry about the 8ft depending upon what on the other side and how much your dog wants to get on the other side. Its all depends on how in shape your bully is and how athletic. Is your fence a chain link? Then the dog can climb up the fence very easily. But you should also worry about if they are able to dig out of the yard. That's a lot easier way to escape and faster if they get bored and start digging while unsupervised.

As you can see these competition dogs jump over 10 feet with a flat wall, let alone having their feet to stick in a fence to climb.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

The back fence is PVC is smooth.i won't leave the dog in the yard by him self. So I guess I will fence off the area thanks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If they are always supervised it wouldn't be as big of an issue. My fence is 4 fee and mel is allowed off leash with me but I am diligent and aware of who is walking by and what is going on outside the fence so I can be sure to keep his attention on me.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok cool. I just went and saved his life .his day was up last Thursday .
I did not do any research on them.as least he is safe in my den in his crate.
I guess as long as they are watched he won't do any thing but iam still fence ing off part of the yard just for fletcher


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Those real low and slow bullies can't jump over a frog lol. But I'm sure a classic bully can jump pretty high.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 4ft chain fence. He will sit on the picnic table and watch people and cars go by but he is never left unsupervised. If given the opportunity I believe all dogs can jump/climb fences if given enough interest on what is on the other side


----------

